# Thermostat for an RV



## medja (Dec 15, 2005)

Are thermostats available for travel trailers that can be programmed to turn on at certain times?


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Yes, i got the 3 m 7 day programable thermostat from hd it runs on batteries. It works great just google it very easy to install and being digital it holds temp very well, no more 5 degree temp swing.


Sent from lola my personal assistant.


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Heres a picture








Sent from lola my personal assistant.


----------



## medja (Dec 15, 2005)

*Thermostat*

Thanks.....I'm looking it up now


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B004JF8KRW/ref=asc_df_B004JF8KRW2048065?ie=UTF8&condition=new&tag=pgmp-974-01-20&creative=395169&creativeASIN=B004JF8KRW&linkCode=asm

3m tstat


----------



## Jlbrown5353 (Jun 22, 2012)

How did you wire it up? I put a honeywell brand one in and wired it like I was told and it works great for the ac, but it won't operate the furnace!


----------



## 2slick (Dec 5, 2008)

Jlbrown5353 said:


> How did you wire it up? I put a honeywell brand one in and wired it like I was told and it works great for the ac, but it won't operate the furnace!


I installed a digital thermostat on our last 5th wheel. There is lots of info on the internet as far as wiring. I just left the low fan speed wire disconnected as rv ac's are notorious for freezing up on low fan speed. Perhaps this link might help.


----------

